# My Algarve relocation shortlist ideas: comments?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm posting here on my relocation destination ideas to the Algarve south coast. Threads on others' relocations have proved informative, offering tips and so on.

I welcome comments/advice regarding my medium-term relocation plan (within next 2 years).
I'd especially like to invite input from expats living in or around these cities, either here or via PM.

Having done a bit of research on various possible locations to focus on for a recce, probably out of season, initially, pending a move to rent a place for longer, I've shortlisted the following towns and their immediate suburbs/satellite villages which have got my interest: *Lagos, Portimao, Tavira, Faro*,.

The first two have the added advantage of having language schools which offer English courses, which may provide a work opportunity for me (I'm an English language teacher), and more direct access to the beaches.

Faro slightly fell in my consideration due to the beach/sea access limitations – only by boat. Tavira also seems to have direct beach access limitations. 

Various threads and posts have recommended towns further inland from these above such as Silves (inland from Portimao). While places like this surely have their merits ( lower prices, fewer tourists and so on) I'm really interested in having easier beach/coast access.

While not ruling it out, I'm not so focused on living in a town centre but I would like the beach and the town centres to be within walking or cycling distance if I'm not based in either of these two places.

I have an idea for a preliminary tour next spring, possibly April, spending a few days in each place and exploring its immediate vicinity. I hope a visit like this will give me a taste of the Algarve and those towns I'm interested in in particular. As I mentioned above, the chance to make contact with any expats in these locations, and possibly meet up, would be a very welcome addition.

So, what do you folks think of the above?
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Faro Beach is reached by car, is 5km long and one of the best in the area

Praia de Faro Beach Algarve Portugal


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

That beach certainly looks very nice.


----------

